# لا تعرف قيمة نفسك انت مميز !!



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*انت مميز *

*سأتكلم عن نفسي اولا انا ساعات اشعر بانني ليس لي هدف في الحياة كلنا اوقات نشعر ان الله خلقنا لكي نكمل عدد على الارض اولكي نتعذب على هذا الكون واوقات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 نشعر اننا لسنا محبوبون وجميع الناس ليست تقبلنا لكن الله هو ينظر لك وكانك جبار الباس ينظر لك وكانك بطل الابطال انت مميز في عيني الرب انت مميز عن صديقك او عن اي شخص في العالم ما هو التمييز الذي اقصده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هو انك ابن الله هذا اعظم تمييز هذه بمثابة مرتبة شرف اجل انت مميز لانك ابن الملك بعد ماكنا كلنا عبيد صرنا بدمه محررين لسنا فقط مميزين بل صارت روؤسنا مرفوعة فعلنا مثل المرأة الزانية التي امسكت في ذات الفعل وكانت تخفي راسها من العار لكن بكلمة واحدة من رب المجد صارت ملكة وابنة ملك ماذا كنت تتوقع ان لم تقابل المسيح؟؟؟؟ كانت اصبحت طوال حياتها عبدة خزيانة من النظر في وجوه الاخرين اوحتى كانت ماتت جرما لكنها اصبحت مكرمة في عيني الرب وعيني الاخرين والكتاب المقدس يقول "بمسيرك معنا نمتاز عن جميع الشعوب التي من حولنا " عندما تشعر بلحظة ضعف ادخل في فكرك ان الله لسة منتهاش فيك ومعاك في شخصيتك لسة مكملش في تكوينك اعتبر نفسك شرنقة لم تصبح فراشة بعد لكن في يوم ستصبح فراشة لكن الله لسة منتهاش كن صبورا على الله انت لك خطة عظيمة احنا لسة في المنتصف الله يحبنا لقد جاء لكي يرفع عنا عار الخطية يقول الكتاب انه اصبح خطية من اجلنا الله الطاهر الذي بلا عيب اصبح خطية هو فعل كل هذا من اجلنا لكي نصبح اولاده واولاد الملك مميزين . الكلام ده مش ليكم لوحدك علشان تقرأه وتكتب تعليق وتقول ده ممتاز الكلام ده علشان انا وانت علشان نعيشه......

**** انت مميز **** *

منقووووول​


----------



## نغم (8 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *كن صبورا على الله انت لك خطة عظيمة احنا لسة في المنتصف *


 
فعلا عطيتينى الامل بموضوعك هذا ياتاسوني وبالذات لما قريت الجملة هذه لان اليوم كنت قاعدة ابكي ودموعي مالية خدودي وكنت اقول يارب انا احلامى كلها بتضيع بس انا سمعت جواب الرب ليا من خلال موضوعك هذا ياغالية 
اصلى واطلب ان تكوني سبب بركة لاخرين كثيرين مثلي 
الرب يزيدك بركة


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*فكرك ان الله لسة منتهاش فيك ومعاك في شخصيتك لسة مكملش في  تكوينك اعتبر نفسك شرنقة لم تصبح فراشة بعد لكن في يوم ستصبح فراشة لكن  الله لسة منتهاش كن صبورا على الله انت لك خطة عظيمة

*
كلام فظيع ومعزي يا تاسوني

اهنئكِ لأختيارك الموضوع

سلام الرب معك..


*
*


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2010)

*اهم حاجة شعرانى انى مميز انىابن الملك*
*غير كدة بقى مش حاسس بصراحة*
*بس دى تكفينى جدا*
*ميرسى على الموضوع المميز تاسونى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع روعة يا تاسوني*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مميز يا تاسونى
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

شكرا ليكي تاسوني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

> فعلا عطيتينى الامل بموضوعك هذا ياتاسوني وبالذات لما قريت الجملة هذه لان اليوم كنت قاعدة ابكي ودموعي مالية خدودي وكنت اقول يارب انا احلامى كلها بتضيع بس انا سمعت جواب الرب ليا من خلال موضوعك هذا ياغالية
> اصلى واطلب ان تكوني سبب بركة لاخرين كثيرين مثلي
> الرب يزيدك بركة


 
انا مبسوطة جدا حبيبتى لردك الجميل ده

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

> كلام فظيع ومعزي يا تاسوني
> 
> اهنئكِ لأختيارك الموضوع
> 
> سلام الرب معك


 
شكرا ليك كليمووووو

لردك الراااااااائع​​​​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مميز جدااااااااا
فعلا كنت محتاجة لموضوع زي ده
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع راااااائع يا تاسونى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

طبعا تاسونى كوينا مميزة وجميلة 

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

*



اهم حاجة شعرانى انى مميز انىابن الملك
غير كدة بقى مش حاسس بصراحة
بس دى تكفينى جدا
ميرسى على الموضوع المميز تاسونى 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اكييد جرجس

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل​*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

*



موضوع روعة يا تاسوني
ميرسي ليكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا روكا لردك الجميل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

*عندما تشعر بلحظة ضعف ادخل في فكرك ان الله لسة منتهاش فيك ومعاك في شخصيتك لسة مكملش في تكوينك اعتبر نفسك شرنقة لم تصبح فراشة بعد لكن في يوم ستصبح فراشة لكن الله لسة منتهاش كن صبورا على الله
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

*ينقل للمرشد الروحى ​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل  

شكرا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

> موضوع مميز يا تاسونى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*



موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

شكرا ليكي تاسوني

وربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​*


----------



## اني بل (15 يوليو 2010)

مميزة دوما يا تاسوني بالتوفيق لشخصك المحبب ياقمر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

> موضوع مميز جدااااااااا
> فعلا كنت محتاجة لموضوع زي ده
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا الملكة لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*



موضوع راااااائع يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مانا لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

​


> طبعا تاسونى كوينا مميزة وجميلة
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل
> واحلى تقييم


 
شكرا اسميشال لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*



عندما تشعر بلحظة ضعف ادخل في فكرك ان الله لسة منتهاش فيك ومعاك في شخصيتك لسة مكملش في تكوينك اعتبر نفسك شرنقة لم تصبح فراشة بعد لكن في يوم ستصبح فراشة لكن الله لسة منتهاش كن صبورا على الله
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
​شكرا دونا لردك الجميل​*​​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا جدا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع معاكم


 
​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## مينا ابن ربنا (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اوى يا تاسونى ان كنت بجد حد يكلمنى فى الموضوع ده شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> مميزة دوما يا تاسوني بالتوفيق لشخصك المحبب ياقمر


 
شكرا انى لردك الجميل​


----------

